# Jaguar X-type SQ



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi!!! Firstly, I want to apologize for my poor English knowledge :worried: . But I would like to place my Jaguar's installation project. My Jaguar system consist of:

Head unit - Alpine IVA 502;
Digital sound procesor - Audison BitOne;
Front midbass - Phass MD1096;
Front tweters - Phass AT58;
Pasive crosovers - Phass CL202;
Subwofer - Phass SW1025;
Suwofer Amp - Genesis ST100;
Front speakers Amp - Phass Re50;
Alpine Passenger monitors;

My "Jag":


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Original door panel 









Original door panel is prepared for speaker rings









Door panel is prepared for next step









Prepared panel is ready to upholster new leather









Door panel whith new leather









Final front door view


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Phass reference midbass is ready for installing


















Door noise isolation


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Original Jaguar Cd player









New frame for Alpine IVA 502R


















New jaguar Head unit


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Boot before instalation









Enclosed box for PHASS Sw1025 subwoofer


















Boot view before upholstering new leather


















Boot view whith new leather


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Equipement instalation:




































Aluminium ring for subwoofer


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Final view:






















































http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/rycka-albums-jaguar-x-type-picture1964-29.html

Jaguar sound quality awards


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

your pictures are not showing up/loading...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This will be moved to the install forum and some point .


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

zzzz.... so why for me they upload? How to put picture? i press "insert image"
and then i write BB Code. did i do somthing wrong?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn this install looks sick! The quality of the install is really good.


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow.... One hell of an install! 

So it looks like the drivers are just mounted to the fiberglassed door panel.
Is the door panel thoroughly braced to the actual metal of the door?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks so good!!! I really like it, good job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

How did you wrap that door panel? I think it is amazing!!!


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice. I like the monster crossovers as well as the way you displayed them. Good work!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice work, love the doors!


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Love those tweeters.


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful install!


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Very very good install.

Love the work on the doors.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

great install. Not a fan of screen but that integration looks the goods.
+1 on the "show" of the large crossovers!
I've always wondered about these Jags if its more jag or more Ford Mondeo


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

LegendJeff said:


> Wow.... One hell of an install!
> 
> So it looks like the drivers are just mounted to the fiberglassed door panel.
> Is the door panel thoroughly braced to the actual metal of the door?


Yes. The panel is braced to the metal. And the midbas have wery rigid mounthing place. Doors panel weight about 12 kg.


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> great install. Not a fan of screen but that integration looks the goods.
> +1 on the "show" of the large crossovers!
> I've always wondered about these Jags if its more jag or more Ford Mondeo


I love my Jag. Did he looks like Mondeo  ? Did mondeo have high quality interior and 4WD? 

This winter i do somme upgrades for Jaguar system. 
I wana change HU to old ODR whith DSP. I place midranges. And i do active system.


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

That door panel came out incredible


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

kh971 said:


> How did you wrap that door panel? I think it is amazing!!!


Yeah, wondering the same? Is it vinyl? if so whoever did it has some skills in that department!


----------



## G_vital (Nov 20, 2009)

The tweeters suport could be the same color of the door
good job!!!i love the door too...


----------



## tonic25 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice work! 

P.S.
Linkejimai is LT !


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

rycka said:


> I love my Jag. Did he looks like Mondeo  ? Did mondeo have high quality interior and 4WD?
> 
> This winter i do somme upgrades for Jaguar system.
> I wana change HU to old ODR whith DSP. I place midranges. And i do active system.


VERY NICE PLANS!!! Yes, shame to not display cross-overs, however for tunability sake, active is easier.

As for Xtype V Mondeo, they are basically the same car. Yes the top end Mondeo also got nice interior, but no AWD. However they have all the same chassis, suspension, braking, common engine block, head & electronics system. But the JAG looks MUCH MUCH better and you yours is a cut above again!! 
I like this car.


----------



## Adamu (Oct 6, 2007)

can't wait next championship season, hope you'll join us again in 2010.
the car sounds better than it looks.
rgds from Poland.


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

LegendJeff said:


> Yeah, wondering the same? Is it vinyl? if so whoever did it has some skills in that department!


Its vinyl  To finish those door panels I needed much skills, nicety, patience and long time.


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Adamu said:


> can't wait next championship season, hope you'll join us again in 2010.
> the car sounds better than it looks.
> rgds from Poland.


Thanks. i will join u in 2010 season. But before i have to make somme upgrades.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

very very nice!


----------



## Kamyk (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a true pleasure to listen to this system while on Polish SQ CA Cham finals few weeks ago in Bydgoszcz.
Really a nice sounding car this is. 
BRGDS


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

Kamyk said:


> I had a true pleasure to listen to this system while on Polish SQ CA Cham finals few weeks ago in Bydgoszcz.
> Really a nice sounding car this is.
> BRGDS


Thank you.


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the doors also . Looks like they could have come from the factory like that.


----------



## Tazmania (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice! Great work, I like alot of your techniques


----------



## BLAMM0 (Feb 25, 2008)

greetings from Lithuania 

i've never seen an install of such class and quality (in our country), maybe because i've never been to a SQ championship before


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW!! incredible work, its so clean, its looks like it came from the factory

by the way your English is good, at least from what I have seen on this page

how do you like your amps?
what is that big silver item in the middle of the truck?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

really great looking doors and the wide format tweet is just so cool in a car to me


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I just found this install. Great Job! I really like the Phass equipment - the installation is top notch as well. 

I heard a phenomonal Phass car in the States - active crossovers, 3 way. How would you characterize the sound of the phass equipment you are using? The Qualities of the system? Drivers, passives, amp?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I also just seen this POST ... Quality Install... and PHASS ...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Loveley install

Someone should point the big beat over here so he can see what proper passives look like


----------



## rycka (Feb 12, 2009)

fallbrookchris said:


> WOW!! incredible work, its so clean, its looks like it came from the factory
> 
> by the way your English is good, at least from what I have seen on this page
> 
> ...


I visited here a long time. 
The silver item in the middle is Phass Re50 Amp. 

My system sounds nice to me . The last complete set that I used was 3way active : Sound Monitor ICD500+DTA500 HU, Phass R4.25 and Phass RE50 amplifiers, AT58 Tw, MD1096 woofers and fd0496 (4 inch) fulrange speakers.
The Sound WAS GREAT,  very easy and dynamic. 
Now planning to change the car. Therefore I think about my sound system for sale


----------

